# Warcraft 3 DirectX Problem



## DominatorIam

When I try to start Warcraft 3 I got an error message that said Warcraft 3 was unable to intialize DirectX and make sure I have DirectX 8.1 or newer installed and your display drivers are current. I installed DirectX 9.0 and the same error ocurrred. What should i do?


----------



## brianF

Here's what blizzard says to try, make sure you hit the next page button, three pages total
http://www.blizzard.com/support/?id=awr0647p


----------



## DominatorIam

tried the website but still same problem. i'm stumped


----------



## brianF

K, you reinstalled directx, have you downloaded and installed new video drivers???


----------



## Silicon2003

It's possible your video card doesn't support DirectX. What model is it?


----------



## zoki87

hey you can check out my thread and see if your problem is anything like mine i think that it's close 
http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?s=&threadid=150678


----------



## NovaPraxis

umm have you tried manually updating warcraft 3 it worked for me.


----------

